# UNESCO's World Heritage Sites



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Tikal, Guatemala*









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikal









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottholcomb/5363849019/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/421162342/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/523107880/in/set-72157600191509908/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/523119859/in/set-72157600191509908/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottholcomb/5358984628/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikey_stephens/4564346730/


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some from *Canada*:

Dinosaur Provincial Park 




















SGang Gwaay











Old Québec 





























Old Town Lunenburg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*El Tajin, Veracruz, Mexico*









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BuildingATChico.JPG









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4895080463/#









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:BuildingBTChico.JPG









http://www.bluffton.edu/~sullivanm/mexico/eltajin/residence.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wahoozle/4631908119/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4143029117/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4071737271/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unescocards/2919220230/


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Although new compared to many historical sites around the world Melbourne's 1880 Royal Exhibition Building and surrounding Carlton gardens is the only World Exhibition Hall left standing in the world from the 19th century.......most were burnt down or demolished. When a new Exhibition and Convention Centre was built the Original building was restored to it's original scheme and is now partnered but separate with the modern Melbourne Museum. The Building and Gardens is the first structure in Australia to be World heritage listed.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us pic by Grollo !


Uploaded with ImageShack.us pic by Hux !


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

Belgium: beguinage of Leuven








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6897123
beguinage of Bruges








Beguinage of Diest


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Found out today: French Gastronomy is UNESCO World Heritage (since november 2010)


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Some UNESCO sites from *Poland*:

*Kraków*

Old Town:




























*Warsaw*

Old Town:























































*Zamość* 

Old Town:














































*Toruń*

Old Town:
































































*Malbork castle*





































*Wieliczka salt mine*




























*Białowieża forest*


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's an interesting path to Unesco's Lubeck
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300079


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------

